# Door frame repair



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

The house was built about 110yrs ago to be an office building to a local saw that was driven by an steam engine. Sometimes in the 60's the back veranda doors were changed to something that reminds me of garage doors. The building is next to a Port so with our climate at the shore without allmost any maintanence/repair jobs done in 40+ yrs ...youll guess the rest of the story. 
The finish is tar that faces down wars, lindsea oil paint wit zink as the first layer and second and third is titan zinck lindseadoil paint
The frame is ready. Now its time to get the new old doors remodeled to fit the frame and instal the hindges and everything else


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks like quite a project.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

In California we have only a few old buildings, so we don't do a lot of rehabilitation projects. Are you going to make this building ready to use again? That would be a huge project.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Log houses with tin roof and high base/corner stones and ground conteining mostly sand /gravel makes houses last longer even the details start to rot. Allso the lindsead oil paint prevents the wood from rottening. 
The house is a sort of comunity center with rooms upstairs with 2 family inhabiting it and the activity at the first floor. 
I agree with you Tom that it would be nice if they could have afford to repair the whole house! For examle there is over 260 window frames...
I would have a day job for atleast two yrs. Unfortunently they lack the income. 
I have a contract with them to restore 14 of the most damaged outer window frames plus 2x2 doors that is double doors and the door frames. 
Sorry for the tilted pics. My phone shows them all as in right position...

If this is very strange to you would you still like to see the progress of this and maby others too?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

> would you still like to see the progress of this and maby others too?


w/ your talent..
definitely..


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> w/ your talent..
> definitely..



Oh, yeah...definitely...


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you 👍


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes please.


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

Nice job on that and more pictures are always welcome here.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

The repairing of the frame took ages. If I wouldnt have had a sick dog I would have been abel to do longer days. Now it took 5weeks 👎 
The job was quite complicated. Something had to Be done from underside and with my figure.. I couldnt fit the hatch to get my self there Im 6'11"/210cm. My customer went there and did what had to be done. I would say that planing and fiting took doubled or tripled so much Time as what sawing and routing took. 
A very time consuming job with very many checkings


----------



## HeatherWomac (Nov 6, 2019)

From the picture, the house is looking old but the thing which surprises me a lot is that all the parts are in good condition. And this is really amazing.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Tiny said:


> would you still like to see the progress of this and maby others too?


Most definitely indeed. Don't get to see stuff like this very often, especially in such detail.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

My customer is still thinking of the colour so it was The right thing from me to do to just paint it white in september. Atleast the wood is seald and ready and The right colour is just a minor detalie.
The house is dated back to aproximently 1900. It was The head office to a mill that exported timber atleast to GB. It had about 100 employed.
The new doors are as old as the house. They are originaly from a mansion (must check The right word) on south Finland. I think it had burnt down because the paint looked like it. 
Normaly our old houses lasts very well IF the roof is OK and the foundation is higher than 30cm/1'. The pine of which the houses were built from were slow grewn and old. They contain hartz that are consisted of different types of penisilin so it wont rot. Also the paint that was made of boiled linseedoil and lead was very good and prevented wood from getting wet but alowed it to dry after The rain.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nice work Mr. Esko...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

can I ask how you flashed the sill???


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

Esko is the top coat of finish on the doors old varnish? If it is a quick stripper for old time varnish is lye (Sodium Hydroxide). You can usually buy it at the grocery store here under the brand name Gillets. Put a cupful(or 2 for a stronger solution) in a glass or stainless steel container (aluminium and plastic dissolve), add 4 cupfuls of water. Don't let it splash as it will burn you. Use safety glasses, rubber gloves and use outdoors or in a well ventilated area. Use a natural bristle brush as plastic based bristles will melt. Paint it on the item to be stripped and let it sit. Some times you can just hose the finish off. Works well on lead paints as well. My dad showed me this over 50 years ago ant the first time I used it was on a set of highly carved oak chairs. I didn't have to scrape any finish just hosed it off. It even bleached out the old stain back to natural white oak color. Just don't soak the wood with water for an extended time. If you try this do a small piece in an inconspicuous area first to see if it is going to do the job.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

"can I ask how you flashed the sill???" 

Please can you traanslate?


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks Mimac for The hinta. Here Finland as a qualified restorer Im not alowed to use such metods. I can use heat while scraping The paint of but no chwmicals.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks Sticki ☺


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Tiny said:


> "can I ask how you flashed the sill???"
> 
> Please can you traanslate?


...


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Ok Stick I try. 
The door frame is constructed of two horisontal and two vertical parts and they are combined together with five finger joints on each corner. After removing the rot in such way Ill get flat bottom (to get a straight glue surface) I made each part complete that is hundreds of measurings to acheve an identical replacement. The most difficult thing was to get the horisontal part to fit the joints because the first steps are made of concrete
Hope this helped you some


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

I made as good copys as I could of the rotten Wood. Then I glued them


----------

